# important show your love to bsd - bsdstats



## darkshadow (Dec 23, 2008)

to show your love to bsd please install this port /usr/ports/sysutils/bsdstats and then follow instruction it will add you to the list of bsd users ,, lets show them that there is many people use bsd ,, to show current stats go to bsdstats.org :e


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 23, 2008)

+1

been using it since day one in here


----------



## cliedo (Dec 24, 2008)

stats are just stats. I have to figure out how to think quickly before getting cant do that lol


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 24, 2008)

one of the links there works:: you can check 
which NIC cards are most commonly used.  
(
Used to work:  which ports are most common.  I
was surprised that I was probably the only
one who had installed glclock who also reported
with bsdstats  )  ... at that time that is


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 24, 2008)

I find the ports stats very interesting. Unfortunately they've been broken for a long time and still are.


----------



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

+1
I Love FreeBSD^^


----------



## Speedy (Dec 25, 2008)

Come on, 5,628 FreeBSD boxes this month. These statistics cannot be taken seriously. No harm running bsdstats though ... installing ...


----------

